# Comodo



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I am trying out this Comodo firewall that I have been reading about here for testing (I like playing with new firewalls). The problem I am having is that it is blocking remote desktop connections, which I need to be able to do from home. Can't find anything about remote desktop in its' help files or on the internet. What did you guys who use it do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Port forward port 3389 to the machine you're trying to connect to.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

